# Pics from this morning's mooch...



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

No game this trip (big old flock of Quail on the gravel road, but they're out of season now...

Instead just a walk in some beautiful countryside, and a little stump shooting (because they're always in season) .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Seems I do more stump shooting than any other game ... but I never found a good recipe for them!!! :rofl:

Beautiful scenery ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like a beautiful place to be. You are very lucky to be able to enjoy that.

Njones


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Very pretty place, looks like a good fishing spot.


----------

